# Another "slow night on the Ohio" thread :(



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Been tired of going home without a bite on the Buckeye side for the last few weeks so I tried the Hoosier side. Got the boat in the water at 7 and fished till midnight. Three guys in the boat and only one small flathead out of four bites total. We didn't move around as much as I would have liked but still we fished the mouth of a creek, dropoffs, humps, a shallow fallen tree, on the bottom, off the bottom, suspended, worms, fresh shad (cut and whole), a live bluegill, a dead bluegill...carp were jumping all over but I wasn't prepared for them.

What am I doing wrong? 

Other than not seeing my pole move once the entire night, it was actually really nice out. Not as many boats as I expected, not too hot, had a nice breeze, and the bugs weren't too bad either.


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

I went last night. FIshing was hot, but not for cats, arent they spawning right now?


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

We went out again last night for a little while..from 5 to 9. Cleaned up again on the channels, caught 12. I'm fishing the Bellville pool, on the Big O. All caught on chicken liver, fished with no weight. The last four days I've found that they are on the second drop offs in about 15 to 20 ft. The last two days I've started getting into the bigger ones....19 to 26". I think it's only going to get better from here on out....The Flatty's shouldn't be far behind. A couple more weeks, and I think they will be starting to get more active. Seems like when I start seeing the shad schooling up in the main river, the bite starts coming back alive.
Good luck, hope this helps


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Spawn should be wrapping up if the articles I'm reading are correct. They should be hungry and out looking for food and as mentioned above about shad in the main channel, we saw a couple small schools out there. The one little flathead was in about 70 ft of water on the bottom.

We chatted up another guy who drifted by and said he was using shad and about 3 cranks off the bottom. He said he pulled in a 45-50 lb flathead just up stream from us and had 3 bites and a decent sized blue right as we were talking. I just think I'm cursed...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The fish have been biting pretty good up around Cincy. We have not been getting into any big fish, mainly 7 pounders. Lots of flatheads, couple of channels here and there and the occasional blue. I have been catching flatheads since April on the Ohio and I have caught more of them than any other of the catfish. 2 of the ones I caught last week had spawn marks on them, so I would imagine most of them are done doing there thing. Fresh cut shad has been the money bait for us. They are not fond of skippies or gills or even live shad. Everytime I throw a live one out a gar picks it up. I will hit it up again next week and see how the bite is.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Can I ask what areas? I primarily shore fish but get the boat out once or twice a month.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

fished 3 times in the last week...each time it has gotten better....caught 6 last night in about an hour, than had to out run the storm to make it back....3 channels, 1 blue and 2 shovels. Good news is the shovels, both were battered and beat to death....one was about 12lbs, the other 8. Bigger guys should be coming off anytime....oh yea, I did manage a 20lb blue a few nights ago....so it is getting better...most caught on fresh cut shad....better start hitting the water!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah hopefully each time they will get better. My buddy had a great month of July. Caught 2 flatheads over 35 pounds and 2 blues in the 40 pound range....He caught all his on cut Mooneyes.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

are you guys catching your flats off the drop offs, or are you concentrating on structure?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

ClickerCrazy said:


> are you guys catching your flats off the drop offs, or are you concentrating on structure?


I really dont fish many drop offs. I fish humps, wood, any real structure, etc...


----------

